
Bitcasa launches Developer Program and releases Secure Storage API - hackhackhack
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/11/19/bitcasa-launches-developer-program-releases-secure-storage-api-beta-general-availability-q1-2014/
======
nzeribe
All of their early adopters you burned by declaring them leeches and
announcing a "new and exciting" 10x price hike? They're developers. NOBODY IS
GOING TO WRITE CODE FOR YOUR BUGGY, UNTRUSTWORTHY PLATFORM.

